# Joel Beeke's Lectures on Puritan Theology



## TylerRay (Oct 5, 2015)

Dr. Beeke's excellent lectures on Puritan Theology (26 in all) are available on Youtube! Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBGZ7ZD9rqA&list=PLHKxt9HSA8B6SGgxqOQB4rC34ZBX2ijNW


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 5, 2015)

Wow! Thank you!


----------



## johnny (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes this is fantastic,
Thank you so much for this.

We are looking at starting a mid week home fellowship meeting, 
and dividing these lectures in half creates a whole years worth of excellent teaching.


----------



## yeutter (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 6, 2015)

Excellent! I'll end up ripping them to MP3 and listening to them on my drive time.


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2015)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Excellent! I'll end up ripping them to MP3 and listening to them on my drive time.



Do you have an easy bulk way to do this? I've done it with VLC player before, but it takes patience. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm using a free program called YouTube Downloader to get the videos. Internet access/speed at home is not bad; in my Study at the church, it's iffy on a good day...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 7, 2015)

I do pretty much what Reagan does. There are also Chrome plugins that let you do stuff like that.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 7, 2015)

Semper Fidelis said:


> There are also Chrome plugins that let you do stuff like that.



I'm always interested in something that makes life easier...any particular plugin you would suggest as helpful?


----------



## jandrusk (Oct 7, 2015)

Awesome find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## earl40 (Oct 7, 2015)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Excellent! I'll end up ripping them to MP3 and listening to them on my drive time.



Are we allowed to do this from Youtube?


----------



## bened (Oct 7, 2015)

Found it! Thanks, Reagan!


----------

